# FTP difficulties



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Jul 18, 2009)

Installed pure-ftpd-1.0.22 from ports and I cannot FTP into my FreeBSD 7.2 box from outside the LAN (I can FTP from a local machine.)


```
ftp myservername.us
Connected to myservername.us.

421 Service not available, remote server timed out. Connection closed
ftp>
```

Also, trying telnet.


```
telnet myservername.us 21
Trying xx.xxx.xxx.xx...
Connected to myservername.us.
Escape character is '^]'.
Connection closed by foreign host.
```

I am listening to those ports.


```
netstat -na | grep LISTEN
tcp6       0      0 *.21                   *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 *.21                   *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 *.22                   *.*                    LISTEN
tcp6       0      0 *.22                   *.*                    LISTEN
tcp46      0      0 *.80                   *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 *.3306                 *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 *.25                   *.*                    LISTEN
```

My NAT router is configured to pass traffic on 21, 22, and 80.

Not running a firewall, either:


```
kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    4 0xc0400000 9fab68   kernel
 2    1 0xc0dfb000 6a45c    acpi.ko
 3    1 0xc472d000 2000     accf_http.ko
```


I can't ssh or telnet 22 remotely; only when I am on the LAN. I seem to connect to the server which closes the connection a few minutes later. Does anyone have a suggestion to fix this difficulty?


----------



## vivek (Jul 19, 2009)

What about firewall?


----------



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm not running a firewall (nothing in rc.conf) but something is blocking port 20. Not sure if it is my ISP. Not sure if that is relevant, though.


----------

